# Income threshold for deduction?



## jtmann (Nov 5, 2009)

Income threshold for deduction?

Hi. I've scoured the CRA site for an answer to this with no avail.

A friend (not a CA!) said his income was too high to claim the following:
- Premiums to non-government medical or hospital plan
- Prescription & medical expenses not reimbursed?

But can't find what's the income threhold, if he is right?

Thanks


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Here is the guide you are looking for, and (from that guide) here is the information you are looking for: 

You can claim medical expenses paid in any 12-month period ending in 2010 and not claimed for 2009. Generally, you can claim all amounts paid, even if they were not paid in Canada. Your total expenses have to be more than either 3% of your net income (line 236) or $2,024, whichever is less.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

But in any case the way your question is framed is a little hard to understand. There is a benefit (i.e., a tax reduction) if your expenses are between the range given. What he likely means is that his medical expenses are small relative to his overall income - i.e., his expenses are less than $2,024 or 3% of his net income.


----------

